# just started injections



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Wondering if anyone else was at the the same stage as me.  I have just started injections on Saturday.

Gx


----------



## Francine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Gillipepper.  I just started injections on Saturday too.  Hope it is all going well for you.  I am lying on sofa here with hot water bottle.  My scan is on wednesday.  Hope we can be cycle buddies and we have great news to come.  Is this your first time?  This is my third.  Xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Francine

Yes this is our 1st try and am really new to all this forum stuff aswell.  We go for scan on thursday morning so hoping that it shows up eggsacks.  Been drinking pineapple juice and have had hot water bottle to bed with me with extra duvet over me to keep me warm.  

Gx


----------

